# startup script for terminal



## neo36 (Jul 5, 2002)

hi friends!

i've read a few threads with similar questions and answers, but they didn't help me very much...

i'm using tcsh as terminal shell and i'd like to run a few commands when starting up the terminal.

i managed to do this with bash, but i don't get the commands and filenames i need for tcsh...

1. i'd like to add /. to my path, this is done with set, isn't?
2. i'd like to alias ls to 'ls -l' . this is done with alias ls 'ls -k' i figured out.

the main problem is, that i don't exactly know how to automate this at terminal startup for tcsh. 

i'm sure anyone can help, right? 

Have a nice day!


----------

